

Ask HN: How can I find out what libraries a website is using? - orestmayski

Often when browsing the internet I come across websites I find beautiful and there are certain elements I feel I could use in future. However sometimes I find it difficult to understand how a website has been made (what languages) and what libraries have been used for the frontend.<p>One particular site I have come across I am having trouble with is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yungcloud.com&#x2F;<p>What can I do to try and discover more about how the website was made.
======
czbond
You can try BuiltWith [http://builtwith.com/](http://builtwith.com/)

------
kkoppenhaver
I use [http://wappalyzer.com/](http://wappalyzer.com/) for this, but others
may have more specific suggestions.

